# A newbie needs help - 2012 Defy 2 v. 2012 Cannondale Synapse 7 or cheaper/used?



## nbpc77 (Sep 10, 2013)

(I posted this in probably the wrong forum so I'm cross posting here).

Short version:
For someone who rides 76 miles/MONTH, 2012 Defy 2 w/Tiagra for $900 or a 2012 Cannondale Synapse 7 with Sora for $750 or a "entry level" like Defy 5. Flat trail for an hour a time.

I'm a 45 year old male who's relatively "fit." I really like variety in my workouts and was looking at adding road biking on a flat bike trail near me in addition to running, lifting, swiming etc. I like 1 to 1.5 hour workouts and not much longer no matter what it is. I think I might ride a road bike three or four times a month. It'd be nice to have the option to go longer, but I don't see it being a regular event.
In short, I'd like a road bike for fitness for 1 to 1.5 hour rides once a week. 

I've been to several LBSes and they're all convinced I'll want to do 50's and 100's as soon as I get some saddle time and start steering me into the $1300+ range, which is about twice what I want to spend.

However, one LBS has two bikes on sale that I am considering:
$750 2012 Cannondale Synapse 7 Alloy/Sora/9 gears/triple . Can't find a lot of info on this bike, but they guys who are at the store are pushing it.
$900 2012 Giant Defy 2 (Tiagra/10). This bike has a lot of great reviews and end user comments/reviews.

Both have a carbon fork. 

I rode both and the Cannondale has a slightly better ride, but the Tiagra was nicer on the Giant.

Lastly, given my profile above, I still think a low end bike like a Defy or a Trek 1.1 or a Specialized Allex or a used bike might just do the job.

Sorry for the long post, but I would appreciate any help.

NB​


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Both of those bikes are more than adequate for your needs. Ride them both and pick the one you like better.
They Synapse is a great bike. MY GF has one and I've only ever hear good things about them.

Question: Why are you limiting to road bikes? Have you considered a hybrid? Given that you're only riding for 1hr a week on bike trails, a hybrid seems more suited to your needs. And can be had for less money.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll take the Giant, only because of the 10-speed Tiagra drivetrain


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

tednugent said:


> I'll take the Giant, only because of the 10-speed Tiagra drivetrain


Ditto, all other things being equal, but ultimately fit is the most important factor. Test ride both bikes and get the one that fits you better and that you find more comfortable.


----------

